# Ponds



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

My new project for this spring/summer is to make our pond look a little nicer. It's got a good amount of weeds and thorns going around it that I can't get to cause of the slope of the bank. Also algae and duck weed is covering the entire pond. I'd like to clear the nasty brush and algae to possibly put some fish in there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How big is is? Just thought that if it were small, you could pump it out to a point to allow you to get in there and muck it out.............or hit it with a little bit of bleach!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

What is the water source for the pond?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> What is the water source for the pond?


I would think that if the entire pond is covered with algae, that there isn't a whole lot of water flow to it.


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

It's pretty small, about an acre. There's no water flow into it. It's a risen embankment that inturrupts the down slope of the terrain and catches the water. And yes it's almost all covered with algae. I was thinking I could do a controlled burn to get rid of all the thicket around it and then maybe put a algicide for the algae. What do yall think?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Whatever you do, you will need some sort of areation once you clean it up. Otherwise, it will be back to it in a year or two.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Mar 21, 2006)

CJohn said:


> My new project for this spring/summer is to make our pond look a little nicer. It's got a good amount of weeds and thorns going around it that I can't get to cause of the slope of the bank. Also algae and duck weed is covering the entire pond. I'd like to clear the nasty brush and algae to possibly put some fish in there. Any suggestions?


I had a small amount of algae on my 1 acre pond and Cutrine from TSC is taking care of it.

Cutrine


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

If you have a brush problem around the edges, hire someone with a backhoe that can reach down and pull some of it out for you - and dredge out the bottom a little bit while they're at it. You can get an "areation" windmill at stores like TSC and the like. They look nice and will keep the water moving and inhibit algae growth.


----------



## NewGuy (May 10, 2010)

Your going to need a pump. Anything to circulate the water. The algae I've learned is alright as long as you can skim it off the top. Any more than that and it will choke the other plants out. I've never seen a build as big as your talking about. Is there any way you can provide pictures?


----------



## CJohn (Sep 28, 2009)

ok that sounds good. I'll try to get some pictures for yall


----------

